# Hardown Hill,Nr Bridport



## tigbrand (Jan 29, 2011)

Has any one got any idea what is behind the gate at the above site? Went walking around the hill last autumn and in trees found doorway with barred gate? It was getting dark and the dog and me are a limp so didnt look closer! It may just be remains of a reservoir or such.Tig


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 30, 2011)

Have you had a look on Google Earth? I had a look on my OS Map and also on GE and can't see anything unusual, but you'd know better as to where you were.


----------

